
A revenge Twitter account powered by a Haskell robot - embwbam
https://github.com/seanhess/dont-fly-alaska-air
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's 2015, who the hell gets to the airport 40 minutes before flight time and
actually expects to get on the plane?

